# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Ηλεκτρολογικά κουτιά

## ShadowCaster

Για όποιους ενδιαφέρονται και για να μην ψάχνουν όπως εγώ ηλεκτρολογικά κουτιά μπορούν να βρεθούν :

Πληροφορίες απo papaκαρχαρία :



> Πειραίας :
> 
> Κατάστημα (δεν γνωρίζω όνομα) Κολοκωτρόνη μεταξύ μπουμπουλίνας και Σωτήρος.
> Κατάστημα ΣΕΗΛΕ στην Βενιζέλου και Ηρώων πολυτεχνείου
> 
> Νέα σμύρνη :
> 
> Στην πρώτη παράλληλη Συγγκρού λίγο κάτω από το ύψος της πλατείας


Πληροφορίες από Nantino (Γιάτι έβγαλες τα ψητά έκανες λινκ? προδότη...  ::  )



> Γλυφάδα :
> 
> Κατάστημα Κωνσταντακάτος επί της βουλιαγμένης.


Όποιος γνωρίζει κάποιο άλλο και θέλει ας το κάνει post εδώ.

----------


## trendy

Και ο Κατουμάς στο κέντρο πρέπει να έχει. Δε θυμάμαι όμως το δρόμο, πίσω από την παλιά βουλή είναι, αν ρωτήσετε όλοι τον ξέρουν.

----------


## andreas

Κατι πιο βορεια???

----------


## ShadowCaster

Ο κατουμάς δεν έχει. Εχω πάει.

----------


## john70

Αμπελόκηπους , έχει μια αποθήκη εαν σε βολεύει (έχω και περίπου 20 -25 % έκπτωση) Αλλά και στο κέντρο Πλατεία βάθης. PM άμα θές για τις διεθύνσεις ...

----------


## lambrosk

Κωνσταντακάτος Αγ.Παρασκευή επί της Μεσογείων... 

Προσοχή να μην πάρετε με διάμετρο (Φ) πλαϊνών τρυπών που δεν βρίσκεται εύκολα μούφες στο εμπόριο...
Δηλαδή ρωτήστε για κάθε κουτί αν έχει τρύπες πχ.Φ5(=5εκ διαμέτρου) αν υπάρχουν λαστιχένιες μούφες και γωνιές αυτού του μεγέθους για να μην βρεθείτε μετά προ εκπλήξεων...

----------


## john70

> Κωνσταντακάτος Αγ.Παρασκευή επί της Μεσογείων... 
> 
> Προσοχή να μην πάρετε με διάμετρο (Φ) πλαϊνών τρυπών που δεν βρίσκεται εύκολα μούφες στο εμπόριο...
> Δηλαδή ρωτήστε για κάθε κουτί αν έχει τρύπες πχ.Φ5(=5εκ διαμέτρου) αν υπάρχουν λαστιχένιες μούφες και γωνιές αυτού του μεγέθους για να μην βρεθείτε μετά προ εκπλήξεων...


Καλύτερα χωρίς τρύπες κάν .... κάνεις εσύ μετά όσες θές και όπως τις θές , όπου τις θές . Όσο για μούφες το καλύτερο είναι σε υλικά αποχετεύσεων οι τερματισμοι με στεγανό καπάκι ..... 

Θα στειλω σχετική Φωτό ....

----------


## john70

Είναι κουτί με ένα WRT μέσα ...

----------


## andreas

Πηγα σημερα σε 3-4 μαγαζια και ενας μου ειπε αν θελω μεγαλο κουτι (δηλ. που να χωραει πολυμπριζο μεσα) πρεπει αν δωσω 45Ε και πανω! 

χοχο  ::   ::

----------


## john70

Εάν θυμάμαι καλά το παραπάνω κουτί (απο τις φωτογραφίες μου) κάνει κοντά στα 13 ευρώ.

----------


## sotiris

Αντρέα,σαν τα κουτιά που δείχνει ο john70, έχω πάρει 2 από ένα γωνιακό μαγαζί στην Πλαπούτα (50-60μ πριν τους ουρανοξύστες) ,με κατεύθυνση από την έξοδο της Κύμης προς το Ν.Ηράκλειο.
Η τιμή είναι εκεί γύρω που λέει ο Γιάννης.

----------


## mojiro

εγω πηρα το αμεσω μεγαλυτερο με 17ε, χωραει 3 linksys σε οροφους,
και μενει επιπλεων χωρος, πχ: για να βαλεις μπαταρια

----------


## andreas

sotiris: οκ θα κοιταξω και εκει αυριο

----------


## stean_202

> Καύκας : 
> 
> Πατήσια [κοντά motown, στο κάθετο στενό] 2102015250
> Παιανία τήλ . 2106029905/ Γέρακας 2106615200/ Μοσχάτο 2104838105/ 
> Κιφησιά 2106203570
> 
> *<Berserker>* Πάρτε τηλ. για διευθύνσεις και ρωήστε αν θέλετε κάτι εξεζητημένο για διαθεσιμότητα


Το μαγαζία το πρότεινε ο Berseker στο Dc++, δεν τα έχω τεστάρει, τα στέλνω εγώ επειδή ο Berseker δεν φτάνει (μάλλον προσωρινά ) μέχρι το forum.

----------


## FIREBALL

> Πειραίας :
> 
> Κατάστημα ΣΕΗΛΕ στην Βενιζέλου και Ηρώων πολυτεχνείου



Υπάρχει άλλο ένα μαγαζί δίπλα απο το ΣΕΗΛΕ που έχει. Για βοήθεια το ΣΕΗΛΕ είναι απέναντι απο ένα video-club.

----------


## zafevolution

Παιδιά βρήκα και εγώ κουτί μεταλικό της Hager με διαστάσεις 300x250x160 mm (FL01A) με 17 euro κοντά στο κρατικό νοσοκομείο της νίκαιας..
Στέλνω και μια photo..

----------


## aangelis

> Παιδιά βρήκα και εγώ κουτί μεταλικό της Hager με διαστάσεις 200x250x160 mm (FL01A) με 17 euro κοντά στο κρατικό νοσοκομείο της νίκαιας..
> Στέλνω και μια photo..


Θυμάσαι διεύθυνση;

----------


## zafevolution

Διεύθυνση δεν θυμάμαι..
Πάντως είναι όπως ανεβαίνεις την Πέτρου Ράλλη και έχεις στο αριστερό σου χέρι το νοσοκομείο, στο φανάρι πας ευθεία και στη επόμενη γωνία στα δεξιά είναι ένα μαγαζί με ηλεκτρολογικά..
Λέγεται: Συνεταιρισμός Εργολάβων ΗΛεκτρολόγων Ελλάδας

----------


## jagon

> Παιδιά βρήκα και εγώ κουτί μεταλικό της Hager με διαστάσεις 200x250x160 mm (FL01A) με 17 euro κοντά στο κρατικό νοσοκομείο της νίκαιας.


Χμμ, τυπογραφικό λάθος? *300*x250x160 mm πρέπει να είναι.

----------


## zafevolution

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από zafevolution
> 
> Παιδιά βρήκα και εγώ κουτί μεταλικό της Hager με διαστάσεις 200x250x160 mm (FL01A) με 17 euro κοντά στο κρατικό νοσοκομείο της νίκαιας.
> 
> 
> Χμμ, τυπογραφικό λάθος? *300*x250x160 mm πρέπει να είναι.


Δίκιο έχεις..
Το άλλαξα και στο πάνω Post
Thanks  ::

----------


## Lamos LTD.

Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε για τις κεραίες RooTennaTM σε 14 και 18 dBi οι οποίες διαθέτουν χώρο αδιάβροχο για την τοποθέτηση εξοπλισμού στο εσωτερικό τους αποφεύγοντας έτσι την χρήση ηλεκτρολογικού κουτιού.

Επίσης σε περίπου ένα μήνα θα υπάρχει διαθέσιμο το Nema 6 Rated Waterproof Die Cast Enclosure με δυνατότητα στήριξης σε ιστό υπολογίζουμε οτι το κόστος του θα είναι ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ στα 40 ευρώ χωρίς ΦΠΑ 18%

Πληροφορίες στα τηλ.: 210 8256216 / 7 / 8 

Φιλικά 

ΛΑΜΟΣ ΕΠΕ

----------


## Acinonyx

Για να ελαχιστοποιούμε τη ρύπανση του φάσματος και για καλύτερες επιδόσεις με ελάχιστη ισχύ εξόδου δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιουμαι κεραίες κάτω από 20dbi για p2p (clients) λινκ παρά μόνο για mp2p (ΑPs).

----------

